# Bringing DOG to Dubai from the Uk and any Dog living in Dubai related advice please :



## Rle684012 (Oct 11, 2015)

Hi, and apologies if this has been asked previously / recently. If it has (I'm new to this forum) could you kindly direct me to the regular thread.

I'm going to be here 6/7/8 months staying in a hotel I've found that seems one of the very very few that are dog/pet friendly. I'm really considering flying my dog over mainly because I will not be working full time and to be honest I don't think I can live here that long without her. Another not so important reason is her care with dog carer back in Uk would cost more than her flying here anyway. 

I've been searching around online to find out how much others have paid in costs. Whether they did it the process through a pet travel agent service etc But not having any luck on hearing people experiences and costs they paid.

As far as I'm finding out so far. I can take her myself to Londons airports and hand her over as I don't need any special pickup service for her or them to arrange vaccinations etc. I'm going to do this when on a trip back to Uk. But then it seems you can't be the one to pick them up yourself at the Dubai side if your not a resident. This is where you pay a special pet travel service to go.. Please see below what I received when enquiring with one of these pet travel companies :

** With immediate effect, for all pets arriving in Dubai/Abu Dhabi, the Ministry are trying to encourage all owners to use an agent to clear through customs. If you prefer to clear your own pet(s), you MUST have a residence visa stamped in your passport to be able to do this. When using an agent to clear and collect, a residency visa is not required. Please contact us for further details and a price if you are interested. If you decide to collect your pets you will need to pay the clearance fee with a credit card. Cash or E Dirham cards will no longer be accepted.**

So I guess the things I'm asking are -

Does anyone have any experience of bringing a pet / dog over from the Uk to Dubai ?
What costs did it entail in your experience ?
Did you ever have any difficulty keeping a dog in Dubai not being a resident here ? 

Also if anyone has any info -
Are dogs really not allowed anywhere off the leash? 
(I realise they unfortunately aren't allowed in any of the nice grass parks unlike other countries but what about bits of waste land I see no one walking on around the outskirts of al Barsha (the area I will be staying)?
Any info of where dogs are / if any locations at all they can access the sea? 
Is it true that in some horror cases people / neighbours put down poison? Obviously dogs when on a walk will see a bit of food lying on floor and try to eat it, so this horror story I heard scares me to death obviously. 

Any other tips or advice greatly received ! 

Thank you so much


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

It's early so I can't reply in full but get in touch with Riza http://pet-relocators.com. Best to call her. I'd double check the UK side with her too, just in case. 

I'm curious - you found a pet friendly hotel? Can I ask where please? This is a question we are asked quite frequently on the forum.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

World Trade Centre hotel apartments. The three old blocks fronting Sheikh Zayed. Two of the blocks allow pets. 




BedouGirl said:


> It's early so I can't reply in full but get in touch with Riza http://pet-relocators.com. Best to call her. I'd double check the UK side with her too, just in case.
> 
> I'm curious - you found a pet friendly hotel? Can I ask where please? This is a question we are asked quite frequently on the forum.


----------



## Rle684012 (Oct 11, 2015)

Thanks so much Tallyho & BedouGirl, 
it was super early when I posted, can you tell its playing on my mind! Lol

Great tip on hotel apartment you named Tallyho thank you! I will check them out.
Because the fab little 4 star place I was staying all these years on my short trips here that has been this only dog friendly place I knew of, has now refurbished to simply a hotel rather than previously being hotel apartment units so keeping a dog wasn't going to be perfect for me or dog really - with no option of kitchen in their suites anymore. It's called "Donatello hotel" (in al Barsha).. now with new management and layed out as a hotel still allowing dogs. Although it seems with a 200dhs a day surcharge to keep dog with you here now !!!


----------



## Jules_ITFC (Jun 12, 2014)

Hi, I reccomend conaacting dubai Kennels and Cattery. I have recentlly bought my dog over from the UK, and whie people tell you its simple, it really is no so easy. Thats why my advice would be to use an agent. 
The most important thing is that you need a good agent who can get things done. I hear stories of animals being left in teh heat on the tarmac after the flight while paperwork is being sorted. Thats where the agent comes in to ensure that doesnt happen. 

I think it all depends on teh area you live. I stay in the Arabian Rancehes and there are dogs everywhere. Although you should not let of leash we all know areas that this happens and is quite safe.

Good luck sorting everything


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Rle684012 said:


> Hi, and apologies if this has been asked previously / recently. If it has (I'm new to this forum) could you kindly direct me to the regular thread. I'm going to be here 6/7/8 months staying in a hotel I've found that seems one of the very very few that are dog/pet friendly. I'm really considering flying my dog over mainly because I will not be working full time and to be honest I don't think I can live here that long without her. Another not so important reason is her care with dog carer back in Uk would cost more than her flying here anyway. I've been searching around online to find out how much others have paid in costs. Whether they did it the process through a pet travel agent service etc But not having any luck on hearing people experiences and costs they paid. As far as I'm finding out so far. I can take her myself to Londons airports and hand her over as I don't need any special pickup service for her or them to arrange vaccinations etc. I'm going to do this when on a trip back to Uk. But then it seems you can't be the one to pick them up yourself at the Dubai side if your not a resident. This is where you pay a special pet travel service to go.. Please see below what I received when enquiring with one of these pet travel companies : ** With immediate effect, for all pets arriving in Dubai/Abu Dhabi, the Ministry are trying to encourage all owners to use an agent to clear through customs. If you prefer to clear your own pet(s), you MUST have a residence visa stamped in your passport to be able to do this. When using an agent to clear and collect, a residency visa is not required. Please contact us for further details and a price if you are interested. If you decide to collect your pets you will need to pay the clearance fee with a credit card. Cash or E Dirham cards will no longer be accepted.** So I guess the things I'm asking are - Does anyone have any experience of bringing a pet / dog over from the Uk to Dubai ? What costs did it entail in your experience ? Did you ever have any difficulty keeping a dog in Dubai not being a resident here ? Also if anyone has any info - Are dogs really not allowed anywhere off the leash? (I realise they unfortunately aren't allowed in any of the nice grass parks unlike other countries but what about bits of waste land I see no one walking on around the outskirts of al Barsha (the area I will be staying)? Any info of where dogs are / if any locations at all they can access the sea? Is it true that in some horror cases people / neighbours put down poison? Obviously dogs when on a walk will see a bit of food lying on floor and try to eat it, so this horror story I heard scares me to death obviously. Any other tips or advice greatly received ! Thank you so much


You'll need to take a couple of quotes. DKC is the biggest and also the most expensive. You'll find loads of information on their website that will be useful to you.

I've lived here for many years now and always had dogs. I brought my dog over from the UK at the beginning, but a lot has changed since then. I really do recommend you use an agent at both ends, it just takes the edge off something that's obviously very stressful. Taking your dog out and about socially here is limited. I walk my dog on the lead. The drivers here are crazy and, while he's very well behaved, I'm not prepared to put him at risk. You used to be able to take dogs to the beach here but not for many years. I am not sure if you can still take them to Jebel Ali beach, someone else may know. Out past Motor City, not far from the bike track, there's an amazing area with lakes where you can run your dog - as do many others . Check out Dubai Dogs Society on Facebook. They have their own compound and organize events there. Last, but not least, yes there have been cases of poisoning. It happens. Generally, it's the municipality trying to control some form of infestation and cats and dogs accidentally ingesting it. You just have to be more vigilant than you would normally. Another good reason to walk your pooch on the lead


----------



## GloballyRelaxed (Nov 5, 2014)

I have heard nothing but good things about Linda Tedd of Pet Express, most of the comments also indicated she was far cheaper than the other more 'well known' agents.

https://www.facebook.com/Pet-Express-Dubai-177907415595014/

Also, we are members of a 'indoor dog park' out in Dubai Investment Park, its an off leash area of 18 tennis courts with exercise equipment and a dog swimming pool , so the four legger gets a good work out.

Also gives you an opportunity to meet and socialize with other dog owners as well which is a bonus when you first get here. More details here Welcome to My Second Home | Dubai Luxury Pet Resort and Spa | My Second Home | Dubai Luxury Pet Resort and Spa

Good Luck.


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

Jules_ITFC said:


> Hi, I reccomend conaacting dubai Kennels and Cattery. I have recentlly bought my dog over from the UK, and whie people tell you its simple, it really is no so easy. Thats why my advice would be to use an agent.
> The most important thing is that you need a good agent who can get things done. I hear stories of animals being left in teh heat on the tarmac after the flight while paperwork is being sorted. Thats where the agent comes in to ensure that doesnt happen.


Hi Rle684012,

I can also recommend Dubai Kennels & Cattery.

My pet was delivered safe and sound directly to my villa.

Dubai Kennels & Cattery (DKC) ? DKC Veterinary Clinic ? Dubai, UAE

Good luck!


----------

